# Work Light Pics



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Guys, I have done a crap load of searching to try and find actual pics of work lights in action, the two big ones ive heard recomennded are the Sound Off LED's and the CAT work lights,,,but really cant find any pics of how they are for illumination. Thanks for any help.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

once i get my 2 SoundOff 1000 lumen lights on the end of the month i will post some pictures!


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

this is the light setup on the back of my dads truck.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I have 2 1000 lumen Soundoff LED work lights to show up wed 9/1 via UPS I will take some video wed night or thur when I get them wired and mounted so everyone see I got the 4" square one's from Sirennet


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

I got these from a local auto store near me $18 a light and i got 4 and they are as bright as day


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

here are mine, 4 autozone 55w driving lights, works good buddies say they are blinding if you turn them on in front of them haha

also hella twin beam lights work good too, lot of people around here use them

wont let me upload pics here is the link to the post, i am in the middle of page blue f250

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=102453


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

sierra what light are those and can i see them lit up.,..thanks dude


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I believe Sierra's are the soundoff 4" or 5 " LEDS 1000 lumen


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Chrisxl64;1065922 said:


> sierra what light are those and can i see them lit up.,..thanks dude


they are trucklite brand lite's http://www.truck-lite.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10001&storeId=10001&productId=50469&langId=-1 and i'll try to get a picture of them up tomorrow some time


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

2005_Sierra;1066298 said:


> they are trucklite brand lite's http://www.truck-lite.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10001&storeId=10001&productId=50469&langId=-1 and i'll try to get a picture of them up tomorrow some time


from 10 or so feet away at 7:30 PM









at back of the bed looking forward








both of these pictures were taken with no flash


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

These are the Soundoff 4" square 1000 lumen flood lamps Great coverage at 75-100 ft


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

in 10 seconds you sold me,,,i'll be ordering tommorow.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I got these thru Sirennet and I mounted them to the top of my rear bumper I tried several ways to take pictures with them on looking directly at them there just to damm bright at night. I will take some pics during the daylight with them on and will post them too, I was surprised that when I backed into my driveway tonight from the street back back to the garage ( 100 ft ) how well it was lighted


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Daytime Pics of my soundoff LED flood lights


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

Rigid Industries make good quality products.

The price is not too bad and made in the USA is a plus.

http://www.rigidindustries.com/LED-Fog-Lights-s/102.htm


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

Fourbycb;1067161 said:


> These are the Soundoff 4" square 1000 lumen flood lamps Great coverage at 75-100 ft


are those the floods or spots? they look great!!


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Floods Lights


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

Fourbycb;1089744 said:


> Floods Lights


Forget the Rigid Industries one I posted, yours are cheaper and way brighter. Sold !


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Fourbycb;1089744 said:


> Floods Lights


In your last picture....What is the red stuff hanging down on the drivers side? I assume it plugs into something......But that is just me assuming!


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

2005_Sierra;1065798 said:


> this is the light setup on the back of my dads truck.


Sierra, got any video of that excalibur in action?? And how does your dad like it


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

The red things hanging are the plugs for my Daniels pull plow I was playing with the same day I shot the pics otherwsie there tucked away


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

so i was looking on the soundoff web site and i saw they have the five inch 1400 lumen lights. would they really be worth the extra money? the ones i am seeing on here look great, but i was just wondering if those were worth the extra doe. thanks.
http://www.sirennet.com/soewlc1400tbds0w.html


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

salt dogg;1090882 said:


> so i was looking on the soundoff web site and i saw they have the five inch 1400 lumen lights. would they really be worth the extra money? the ones i am seeing on here look great, but i was just wondering if those were worth the extra doe. thanks.
> http://www.sirennet.com/soewlc1400tbds0w.html


I am expecting these 5' 1400 lumen lights for delivery in the next couple of days i will definatley post pics when i get them on the truck


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

20Silverado05;1090899 said:


> I am expecting these 5' 1400 lumen lights for delivery in the next couple of days i will definatley post pics when i get them on the truck


nice cant wait to see them. so you think they were def worth the extra money? that much brighter?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

salt dogg;1090905 said:


> nice cant wait to see them. so you think they were def worth the extra money? that much brighter?


I think they are worth the extra $40 or so for the extra 400 lumen of light since the 600 lumen light cost $62


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

20Silverado05;1090899 said:


> I am expecting these 5' 1400 lumen lights for delivery in the next couple of days i will definatley post pics when i get them on the truck


Did you go for flood or spot pattern ?

product literature : http://www.soundoffsignal.com/white_illum/literature/EWLC1400%28xx%29D%28xx%29W.pdf


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

MogMan;1090918 said:


> Did you go for floop or spot pattern ?


flood pattern, i want the space behind me more filled out instead of distance


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

20Silverado05;1090925 said:


> flood pattern, i want the space behind me more filled out instead of distance


I think they are gonna be really powerful, they are rated at 38watts. That`s a lot for a LED light


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

MogMan;1090938 said:


> I think they are gonna be really powerful, they are rated at 38watts. That`s a lot for a LED light


i hope so, ive never had any problem with leds not being what i thought they would and also a three year no hassle warranty is great


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

MogMan;1090938 said:


> I think they are gonna be really powerful, they are rated at 38watts. That`s a lot for a LED light


Just think what it would take to run something qualitative in halogen.


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

20Silverado05;1090951 said:


> i hope so, ive never had any problem with leds not being what i thought they would and also a three year no hassle warranty is great


I used to have a pair of Grote LED 5" at the back and they were awful. You couldn`t see jack with those on. They were 50$ so I got 50$ worth of light...I put back my Hella Megabeams for now. Those soundoff look like a keeper.


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

Just order myself a pair of the five inch


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

They are on "sale" there : http://www.thepublicsafetystore.com/soundoff-1400-lumen-sqaure-work-light.html


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

i saw that to, but only two dollars more at sirennet. I have used sirenet before that's why i went there.


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

salt dogg;1091005 said:


> . I have used sirenet before that's why i went there.


I second that !

I've been trying to locate a distributor/seller of SoundOff products in Canada but they are not well known here apparently. I see mostly Grote, Trucklite and Whelen.

Last time I ordered from SIrennet, I got hosed by UPS.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

cubanb343;1090634 said:


> Sierra, got any video of that excalibur in action?? And how does your dad like it


here's a quick video i just snapped of it sitting in the garage. http://s713.photobucket.com/albums/ww133/tkoconstr/?action=view&current=036.mp4

He likes it alot, very bright and is great when doing road calls


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

Those 5" Soundoff LED (EWLC14ØØTBDFØW) go for 192$CDN (tx. incl), according to a distributor I contacted.

The Sirennet deal looks even better now.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone check out Backup-Buddy lights? 10% off for Plowsite members.

Products:
http://www.back-upbuddy.com/products.asp

Pics in this post:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95035


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

2005_Sierra;1091248 said:


> here's a quick video i just snapped of it sitting in the garage. http://s713.photobucket.com/albums/ww133/tkoconstr/?action=view&current=036.mp4
> 
> He likes it alot, very bright and is great when doing road calls


That thing is awesome~!


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

yamahatim;1094901 said:


> Anyone check out Backup-Buddy lights? 10% off for Plowsite members.
> 
> Products:
> http://www.back-upbuddy.com/products.asp
> ...


I'm hoping to get in on that next week, or shortly there after... Thanks..


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

Those back up buddies are nice but my sander shoot blocks the receiver.


----------

